# Penn mariner what reel to pair it with



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Alright here is the deal .....

I bought a penn mariner on the cheap I mean real good deal I know it is not the best rod on the market but.... I want to use it for piers and boat fishing what reel should I pair it with I believe it is a 6'6 15-30 . I also think it is a Conventional rod it has a C in the model. Not looking for anything in the trinidad or Tyrnos or even a Torium price range.I was thinking Okuma CL series ... Good, bad ? Just something to get by with . I will not use it much I do alot more surf fishing and I am a spinning rod kind of guy .Excuse my ignorance but I figured someone here may know.

thanks Dave


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Penn Senator 112 or 113. Or a Jigmaster.

Evan


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

if you are going to fish 20 lb test I would watch ebay for a squidder. 

I have an okuma CL that i use trolling for salmon on lake michigan, its been fine. you do need to grease the drags on these though. Okuma recently upgraded their drag washers to carbon fiber on many of their reels so these may have them now. for the money I think they are a decent value. 

cheers
jerry


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Penn 220 gto


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> Penn 220 gto


how do those cast rudde? I've never fished one. would be a good reel for light bottom fishing or light trolling for sure. 

cheers
jerry


----------



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

Penn 535 or 525gs or sealine xha 30 or a penn 309m and remove the levelwind it is a real slow reel but will turn a bus in i stopped a apprx 200-250 pound turtle against the current and brought it in (it was released unharmed) but im soon to part with it just brought a 555gs


----------

